# night time symptoms



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

Over the last few months now I've been experiencing on going night time symptoms where I'll wake up anywhere from 130am - 5am with this slight feeling that I needed to pee. Recently though it's become a slight bloated feeling as well. The times I have been to pee during these early mornings I can void a fairly large amount and the colour is usually PALE YELLOW, ALMOST WHITE. This is usually a sign of good hydration but it seems like extra urine production. Sometimes though I won't go at all until the morning around 8am before work and other nights I have managed a decent sleep of around 6-7 hours.

So this isn't happening every night but when it does happen, certainly the last few weeks on and off, I'll wake up around 4am and I'll be wide awake, have a slightly strange dryish mouth but barely noticeable, end up having breakfast with a large cup of tea and then eventually I'll end up voiding around 400ml and then 2 hours later, at 6am, I'll void another 700ml despite NOT having drunk anything in between. This is quite unusual as there appears to be extra urine production. As I said though it's not happening every night just to confuse things. I have heard of the dawn phenomenon and worried I could be having a version of this somehow, as it would explain the early morning waking. Then again, no nausea, I don't feel thirsty, never feel tired, or have any pain etc.

This strange urination pattern has occasionally happening during the day time too over the last few months, where I'll pee large amounts twice in a few hours and then not go again for quite a while and have normal urination patterns/frequency. I monitored my BS levels a few times during the day and evening a while back and once during these episodes and they were all within normal non-diabetic range, around 5.4, 5.7, 5.9 6.1 two hours PP. From this and from my previous threads and from the feedback I got, I was quite certain I don't have diabetes to worry about, however these night time issues are still bothering me a bit. I've been in a new job since the start of the year and have hardly any symptoms during my work day and only once had a day where I had frequent urination. 
Also I had my prostate/PSA test and that's all normal, urine culture/test came back normal too.

So I'm not sure what this could be. Doctor suspects it could be over active bladder but then I think that would be frequent urination with small amounts.


----------



## Rhubarb (Dec 1, 2017)

It's likely your prostate even though your tests are normal. But don't panic, it's like super common. This is an issue with most guys as they get older. There are drugs of course but here's what works best for me...... Exercise, especially weight training. If you want a specific exercise, the one that absolutely works best for me is back extensions. There is a floor version of this exercise, but for me it's not nearly as good. I like using the back extension machine. It's actually not a machine but a brace. It holds you as you lean forward and then you just bend over and straighten out. If it works for you, you could buy one and keep it at home since it's not so big.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Stress


----------



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

chillymorn69 said:


> Stress


Why do you say that?


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Stress can cause all kinds of unusal symptoms.

With a handle like yours i think stress plays a roll in your life.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

worriedwithfear said:


> Over the last few months now I've been experiencing on going night time symptoms where I'll wake up anywhere from 130am - 5am with this slight feeling that I needed to pee. Recently though it's become a slight bloated feeling as well. The times I have been to pee during these early mornings I can void a fairly large amount and the colour is usually PALE YELLOW, ALMOST WHITE. This is usually a sign of good hydration but it seems like extra urine production. Sometimes though I won't go at all until the morning around 8am before work and other nights I have managed a decent sleep of around 6-7 hours.
> 
> So this isn't happening every night but when it does happen, certainly the last few weeks on and off, I'll wake up around 4am and I'll be wide awake, have a slightly strange dryish mouth but barely noticeable, end up having breakfast with a large cup of tea and then eventually I'll end up voiding around 400ml and then 2 hours later, at 6am, I'll void another 700ml despite NOT having drunk anything in between. This is quite unusual as there appears to be extra urine production. As I said though it's not happening every night just to confuse things. I have heard of the dawn phenomenon and worried I could be having a version of this somehow, as it would explain the early morning waking. Then again, no nausea, I don't feel thirsty, never feel tired, or have any pain etc.
> 
> ...


*What is your age?*


----------



## FalCod (Dec 6, 2017)

High blood sugar? One symptom of diabetes is an increased need to pee.


----------



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

34


----------



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

I was thinking this myself about high blood sugar but I tested myself quite a few times post prandial and it was all ok. Look at my OP


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Another urine thread!

Probably should just bite the bullet this time and go visit a urologist.


----------



## Rhubarb (Dec 1, 2017)

worriedwithfear said:


> 34


34 is not so old, However I have a friend who had a problem in his 20s. There is something called prostatitis and there are several forms of it. Some are extremely hard to diagnose, so your doctor might not realize what's going on. I did some research on this. Sometimes it's chronic and other times it's bacterial. Some people get prescribed antibiotics. There is a lot of herbal stuff available too: Saw palmetto, Pygeum, Rye grass pollen extract etc. I can't vouch for any of them though. For me the back extensions work, but you might have to try a few different things.


----------



## Rhubarb (Dec 1, 2017)

happy as a clam said:


> Another urine thread!
> 
> Probably should just bite the bullet this time and go visit a urologist.


That doesn't always work. By all means visit one, but also do your own research. Doctors are often lazy, especially if it's something they think is not so serious.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Rhubarb said:


> That doesn't always work. By all means visit one, but also do your own research. Doctors are often lazy, especially if it's something they think is not so serious.


Maybe. 

But seeing how this is the OP’s fourth thread about his urine, I’m guessing he’s not finding answers to his problem.

Time to make that appointment.


----------



## Rhubarb (Dec 1, 2017)

happy as a clam said:


> Maybe.
> 
> But seeing how this is the OP’s fourth thread about his urine, I’m guessing he’s not finding answers to his problem.


Well he's been to a doctor. I went though the whole process myself, got prescribed various drugs and tried some treatments I don't even want to talk about  As near as I can tell, this kind of thing is hit and miss. I had to find my own solution.


----------



## Mommame2 (Oct 8, 2017)

I didn't read past 'extra urine production '. OP, I answered on one of the other forums you've repeatedly posted on. 

Get some mental help, please. You're only 34 ffs. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

Rhubarb said:


> Well he's been to a doctor. I went though the whole process myself, got prescribed various drugs and tried some treatments I don't even want to talk about  As near as I can tell, this kind of thing is hit and miss. I had to find my own solution.


Thanks Rhubarb, yeah maybe it's worth going back to the doctor again because I'm still having these ongoing choppy sleeping patterns. I'm still waking up anywhere from 130am - 530am sometimes with this slight feeling that I needed to pee. However I don't always end up actually peeing. The times I have been to pee during these early mornings I can void around 400/500ml so not an excessive amount. Around 6am I can fall asleep again for another couple of hours. Sometimes though I won't go at all until the morning around 8am before work and other nights I have managed a decent sleep of around 6-7 hours. Some nights I'll wake up momentarily only to fall asleep but *it's when I wake up around 330-5am and I'm wide awake as if I've slept 8 hours that bothers me. *

Still no other symptoms apart from this slight need to pee (and as I said I don't end up peeing 50% of the time) but no nausea, I don't feel thirsty, never feel tired, or have any pain anywhere etc.

During the day time I've had mostly normal urination patterns/frequency, so it's these choppy sleeping patterns that are bothering me now more than anything, less so the urination patterns (which are mostly normal other than the occasional void waking up).


----------



## Rhubarb (Dec 1, 2017)

worriedwithfear said:


> Thanks Rhubarb, yeah maybe it's worth going back to the doctor again because I'm still having these ongoing choppy sleeping patterns. I'm still waking up anywhere from 130am - 530am sometimes with this slight feeling that I needed to pee. However I don't always end up actually peeing. The times I have been to pee during these early mornings I can void around 400/500ml so not an excessive amount. Around 6am I can fall asleep again for another couple of hours. Sometimes though I won't go at all until the morning around 8am before work and other nights I have managed a decent sleep of around 6-7 hours. Some nights I'll wake up momentarily only to fall asleep but *it's when I wake up around 330-5am and I'm wide awake as if I've slept 8 hours that bothers me. *
> 
> Still no other symptoms apart from this slight need to pee (and as I said I don't end up peeing 50% of the time) but no nausea, I don't feel thirsty, never feel tired, or have any pain anywhere etc.
> 
> During the day time I've had mostly normal urination patterns/frequency, so it's these choppy sleeping patterns that are bothering me now more than anything, less so the urination patterns (which are mostly normal other than the occasional void waking up).


Well as I said it sounds VERY much like a prostate issue to me, although grated I'm not a doctor. I've had almost those exact symptoms. During the day you are exercising just by walking round so it tends to be less of a problem.


----------



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

Rhubarb said:


> Well as I said it sounds VERY much like a prostate issue to me, although grated I'm not a doctor. I've had almost those exact symptoms. During the day you are exercising just by walking round so it tends to be less of a problem.


I didn't think about it that way but it makes sense; when you're lying down it can cause it to flare up I guess which explains why I hardly have any issues during my waking hours even the large periods of time when I sit at my desk at work. So what exactly could it be? Given that I've already had my psa which was normal and there are no signs of infection etc. Maybe it's just slightly enlarged I don't know. What did you have yourself?


----------



## Rhubarb (Dec 1, 2017)

worriedwithfear said:


> I didn't think about it that way but it makes sense; when you're lying down it can cause it to flare up I guess which explains why I hardly have any issues during my waking hours even the large periods of time when I sit at my desk at work. So what exactly could it be? Given that I've already had my psa which was normal and there are no signs of infection etc. Maybe it's just slightly enlarged I don't know. What did you have yourself?


I'm much older than you. Prostates tend to get larger as you get older anyway. It's simply chronic and since I'm a programmer I have to sit a lot. However I handle it by staying active and heading to the gym frequently. There are medicines such as Avodart, however I don't like to get on long term drugs so I deal with it my way.

However you are young so I'm not sure what it is in your case, however I do know that some guys of your age do get prostatitis and generally it's not caused by infection (only in about 5% of the cases if I remember right). It's somewhat of a mystery. I suggest you google it and read up on it. Also sometimes you have to push your doctor to get the right answers.


----------

